# Flusskrebse einfrieren?



## bream (20. Oktober 2014)

Hallo liebe Boardies,

an meinem Hausgewässer haben sich seit kurzem Flusskrebse angesiedelt, die vom Rhein aus hochgezogen sind. Hierbei handelt es sich ausschließlich um Amerikanische Flusskrebse (also KEINE europäischen/bedrohten Arten). Diese Fängt man bei jedem Rotaugenansitz mit der Matchrute, sobald man den Köder auf oder knapp über dem Grund anbietet. 

Nun zu meiner Frage: Da ich immer nur ein paar Exemplare erbeute, diese aber hervorragend schmecken, wüsste ich gerne, ob ich sie kochen, "schälen" und dann einfrieren kann, bis ich nach 3-4 Ansitzen genügend Krebse zusammen habe um sie dann aufzutauen und "frisch" anzubraten und zu servieren. 

Das Thema Reuse steht hier nicht zur Debatte, da es mir um die Frage der Konservierung geht, nicht darum, möglichst viele davon schnell zu fangen.

Freue mich auf eure Antworten #6


----------



## Pippa (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Flusskrebse einfrieren?*

..........


----------



## Sneep (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Flusskrebse einfrieren?*

Hallo,

mit Kamber- und Signalkrebsen habe  ich das Einfrieren schon getestet.

Dabei  werden die Krebse nur so lange ins kochende Salzwasser gelegt, bis sie sicher tot sind plus ein paar Sekunden. Dann einfrieren. Zur Weiterverarbeitung auftauen und ganz normal kochen.

Das funktioniert nicht bei Wollhandkrabben, die sind danach innen flüssig.

"Schälen" solllte man die Krebse beim essen, wenn man vorher das Fleisch herauspult und sieht was nach 1 Stunde pulen übrigbleibt, macht man das nie wieder.

Von 100 Signalkrebsen, die übrigens deutlich grösser werden als Kamberkrebse, hat man am Ende maximal ein Deserttellerchen Fleisch übrig. Krebse isst man in Gesellschschaft guter Freunde und einer Flasche Korn.

100 Tiere/ Person sollte man aber aber einkalkulieren.

snEeP


----------



## chester (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Flusskrebse einfrieren?*

Krebse ißt man in allen erdenklichen Varianten. Die Bäuerliche Variante am Tisch gepult ist lecker aber da geht noch mehr. 

In Kalbsragout mit Morcheln oder dem berühmten Leib'scher Allerlei

Oder wie Nelson Müller: Mit Spinat und Schnecken, da kannste auch gleich weiteres Getier zu einsammeln,


----------



## bream (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Flusskrebse einfrieren?*



Pippa schrieb:


> Antwort auf deine Frage + Empfehlungen zur Weiterverarbeitung.
> 
> Um welches Gewässer handelt es sich? #g




Danke für den Link. Ich hoffe du verzeihst mir, wenn ich die Frage nach dem Gewässer unbeantwortet lasse, da wir schon den Fall hatten, dass Angler von weither angereist sind, nur um bei uns am Gewässer massenweise Reusen auszulegen und dann anfingen Eimerweise Krebse nach hause zu schleppen. Die Viehcher mögen ja ne Plage sein, das muss jedoch nicht sein. 



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mit Kamber- und Signalkrebsen habe  ich das Einfrieren schon getestet.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank auch für deine Antwort. Das ist schonmal gut zu wissen, dass man die Tierchen nach dem Kochen getrost einfrieren kann. Hatte eigentlich vor, sie gar zu kochen, dann einzufrieren und später nach dem auftauen einfach in der Pfanne mit etwas Knoblauch an Olivenöl anzubraten und als Einlage im Salat oder der Sauce zu servieren. Würd es nicht über's Herz bringen hunderte Krebse zu kochen, damit ich eine Mahlzeit hab. Gehe da in Anführungszeichen "verantwortungsvoll" mit um. So 10-15 Stck reichen für 2-3 Personen als Fleischeinlage völlig aus #6


----------



## bream (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Flusskrebse einfrieren?*



chester schrieb:


> Krebse ißt man in allen erdenklichen Varianten. Die Bäuerliche Variante am Tisch gepult ist lecker aber da geht noch mehr.
> 
> In Kalbsragout mit Morcheln oder dem berühmten Leib'scher Allerlei
> 
> Oder wie Nelson Müller: Mit Spinat und Schnecken, da kannste auch gleich weiteres Getier zu einsammeln,



Dass Krebse vorzüglich schmecken, weiß jeder, der sie schonmal probiert hat. Da besteht kein Zweifel. Egal in welcher Variation. 
Ich muss nur unbedingt wissen, wie ich sie am besten einfriere, was man beachten sollte, ob jemand das evtl schon gemacht hat, wie eure Erfahrungen aussehen in Sachen Geschmack NACH dem einfrieren, etc.


----------



## wobbler68 (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Flusskrebse einfrieren?*

Hallo

Ich habe eine frage zum Fang der Krebse.#c

Wie sieht deine Montage aus und welchen Köder benutzt du?



Flusskrebse kenne ich leider nur gefroren,halt was so in der Kühltheke angeboten wird.Und da sind sie recht lecker(da sind sie geschält).
Kommt aber wohl auf die "Größe "an.Und die Schalen kannst du ja dann nach dem Essen, ja immer noch auskochen ,für eine Suppe.|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Flusskrebse einfrieren?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Krebse isst man in Gesellschschaft guter Freunde und einer Flasche Korn.


Kümmel/Aquavit passt da besser..


----------



## vermesser (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Flusskrebse einfrieren?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kümmel/Aquavit passt da besser..



Bäh  . Wodka oder Vana ließe ich mir ja gefallen.

Zum Thema: Ja, man kann Krebse einfrieren. Macht Ikea auch, da gibts die im TK! Selber hatte ich schon mal ne Woche überflüssige Nordseekrabben im Froster, ebenso problemlos.


----------



## bream (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Flusskrebse einfrieren?*



wobbler68 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe eine frage zum Fang der Krebse.#c
> 
> Wie sieht deine Montage aus und welchen Köder benutzt du?



Also ehrlich gesagt habe ich bis dato noch nie GEZIELT auf Krebse geangelt. Es sollte allerdings reichen wenn du, wie oben beschrieben, den Köder am Grund oder ganz kurz darüber anbietest. Einfach so ausloten, dass der Köder ca 5cm über dem Grund schwebt und etwas fleischiges wie Maden oder Würmer anbieten. Meist verfangen sich die Krebse dann mit ihren Scheren oder Füßen in der Schnur/am Haken. 

Wenn es bei dir erlaubt ist, kannst du auch Reusen zum Krebsfang benutzen. Dazu würde ich mich aber genau informieren. Oder aber du gehst abends/nachts mit einer Taschenlampe los und gehst die Uferbereiche ab. Solltest du Krebse in deinem Gewässer haben, wirst du die da auch zahlreich finden und mit dem Kescher oder der Hand fangen können.


----------



## Isarfischerin (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Flusskrebse einfrieren?*

Sneep, 100 Krebse/Person????

Das ist - bei allem Respekt - die Menge, die Du für VIER Personen brauchst. Oder für drei.

Wir haben Unmengen Signalkrebse bei uns in einem Bacherl und setzen regelmäßig Reusen. Da kommen in ein bis zwei Nächten in drei Reusen schnell mal 200 Krebse zusammen.

Also laden wir ebenso regelmäßig Menschen, die Krebse ebenso gerne essen wir wir, zur Krebsschlacht ein. Die Viecher kommen dann frisch gekocht zum Selberaufbrechen auf den Tisch. Selten, daß wir zu viert mehr als 80-90 Krebse essen. Dabei gibt es - außer etwas frischem Baguette und selbstgemachter Mayonnaise - keine weiteren Beilagen.

Da wir im Sommer/Frühherbst so viel Krebse haben, friere ich das ausgebrochene Fleisch immer portionsweise ein, damit ich das ganze Jahr über irgendetwas mit Krebsfleisch machen kann. Die Viecher werden mit sinkender Wassertemperatur deutlich träger und wandern nicht mehr so viel - da lohnt sich das Reusensetzen kaum noch. Auch im Frühjahr und Frühsommer kommt noch nicht viel zusammen. Erst Ende Juni, Anfang Juli, also kurz vor der Paarungszeit, da werden die Tiere richtig aktiv und plötzlich sind die Reusen so voll, daß manchmal nicht ein einziger Krebs mehr reinpassen würde. 

Vor drei Wochen hatten wir ca 250 Krebse, das waren ca. 16 Kilo, aus denen wir in stundenlanger Sträflingsarbeit  nicht mehr als knapp 1,5 Kilo Krebsfleisch ausgelöst und rausgezutzelt haben :q. Das Foto ist zwar etwas unscharf, aber so sieht das dann in unserer Badewanne aus....

Die beiden anderen Fotos sind von etwas früher im Jahr, das waren ca. 80 Krebse.

Grüße von der Isarfischerin


----------



## jkc (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Flusskrebse einfrieren?*

Kagge, als ich mir letztens welche zusammensuchen wollte wäre ich auf ca. 4 - 5 Stk. / pro Abend gekommen,  hab´s dann sein lassen. So mal es sich bei uns um die deutlich kleineren Roten Sumpfkrebse handelt.

Grüße JK


----------



## bream (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Flusskrebse einfrieren?*

Also 100 Tiere/Person finde ich auch ziemlich übertrieben. Ich sehe Krebse als Delikatesse und behandle sie auch so. Dh es gibt sie nur selten und in kleinen Mengen. 
Generell finde ich sowieso, dass die meisten Fleisch nicht zu schätzen wissen. Ich will damit nicht sagen, dass irgendwer auf Fleisch/Krebse/Fisch/etc verzichten sollte (dazu esse ich selbst viel zu gerne Fleisch), aber man sollte es auch nicht übertreiben. Ich finde es sollte generell mehr auf Qualität und Herkunft geachtet werden und in Sachen Stückzahlen/Gewicht etwas kürzer getreten werden. 
Meine Meinung dazu.


----------



## u-see fischer (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Flusskrebse einfrieren?*



jkc schrieb:


> Kagge, als ich mir letztens welche zusammensuchen wollte wäre ich auf ca. 4 - 5 Stk. / pro Abend gekommen,  hab´s dann sein lassen.....



Versuch das mal: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4183904&postcount=69


----------



## Sneep (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Flusskrebse einfrieren?*



Isarfischerin schrieb:


> Sneep, 100 Krebse/Person????
> 
> Das ist - bei allem Respekt - die Menge, die Du für VIER Personen brauchst. Oder für drei.
> 
> ...




Hallo, 

dann rechnen wir doch mal.

Ihr hattet von 250 wirklich großen Krebsen 1.500 gr. Fleisch.

Dann bringt ein Krebs 1.500/250 = 6 

Pro Krebs also 6 gr Fleisch. Ich setze für mich 100 Krebse
das ist dann 6x 100 = 600gr.

Das ist aber auf große Krebse gerechet, ich zähle bei meinen 100 Krebsen alle Größen mit die ich fange, da diese Krebse entnommen werden müssen. 
Es gibt in der Nähe noch einen Edelkrebsbestand.

Die Schalen und die ganz kleinen kommen in die Suppe. 
Dann komme ich auf ca- 450 gr. Krebsfleisch, maximal. 
In der Regel ergben 100 Krebse gerade ein mal einen kleinen Dessertteller voll Fleisch.

Das traue ich mir durchaus zu, 600gr aber auch.

snEEp


----------



## Sneep (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Flusskrebse einfrieren?*



bream schrieb:


> Also 100 Tiere/Person finde ich auch ziemlich übertrieben. Ich sehe Krebse als Delikatesse und behandle sie auch so. Dh es gibt sie nur selten und in kleinen Mengen.
> Generell finde ich sowieso, dass die meisten Fleisch nicht zu schätzen wissen. Ich will damit nicht sagen, dass irgendwer auf Fleisch/Krebse/Fisch/etc verzichten sollte (dazu esse ich selbst viel zu gerne Fleisch), aber man sollte es auch nicht übertreiben. Ich finde es sollte generell mehr auf Qualität und Herkunft geachtet werden und in Sachen Stückzahlen/Gewicht etwas kürzer getreten werden.
> Meine Meinung dazu.



Hallo Bream,

es gibt da auch einen anderen Ansatz. 

Es gibt so viele Krebse, dass man große Probleme hat sie irgendwie sinnvoll zu verwerten.

Meine Krebse werden nicht in erster Linie wegen meiner Genusssucht gefangen, sondern aus hegnerischen Gründen. Dabei fallen Unmengen von Signalkrebsen an, die verschenkt werden, an  jeden der sie haben möchte.
Alles was keinen Absatz findet dient als Tierfütter.

Da esse ich lieber100 Krebse selber, als das eine Schildkröte die bekommt.

sneeP


----------



## vermesser (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Flusskrebse einfrieren?*

Warum habt Ihr so viele Krebse??? Ich will auch *sabber tropf*...


----------



## Isarfischerin (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Flusskrebse einfrieren?*

Ola Sneep,

  jetzt habe ich (gestern hatte ich die Daten nicht vorliegen) noch einmal in meinen Unterlagen nachgeschaut und muß mich insofern entschuldigen, weil ich meine Angaben revidieren muß.

  Es waren nicht ca. 16 Kilo, sondern „nur“ gut 10. Und es waren ca. 200 Krebse. Und damit tatsächlich eine neue Rechnung:  Ca. 200 Krebse ergeben knapp 1,5 Kilo reines Fleisch, 100 Krebse etwa 750 Gramm. Das ist trotzdem mehr als ein Desserttellerchen J. Aber ich kenne natürlich Deine Desserttellerchen nicht ;-). Nix für unguat J


  Gebraucht haben wir für Töten, Kochen, Ausbrechen von Schwanz und Scheren, Entdarmen und das Entfernen von Gonaden und Samensträngen (die Viecher waren kurz vor der Paarung) übrigens gut drei Stunden. Bei einem angenommenen Einsatz von ca. 200 Gramm/Portion ergeben sich so etwa sieben Portionen, die ich eingefroren habe.


  Klar entnehmen wir auch ALLE Krebse, die uns in die Reuse gehen, genau, wie Du geschrieben hast, denn auch ein noch so süßer kleiner Krebs wird mal ein böser großer. Das ist auch für uns erst mal Hege – mit dem wunderbaren Nebeneffekt, uns selbst und Freunde und Bekannte großzügig mit den delikaten Tierchen versorgen zu können.

  Noch was zur notwendigen Menge von Krebsen für eine Krebsschweinereieinladung (Krebse soviel man will zum Selbstaufbrechen). In der Praxis  hat sich die Anzahl von 20 – 25 Krebsen (je nach Größe natürlich auch) pro Person auch dann bewährt, wenn nicht nur „Sex-and-the-city“-affine Damen eingeladen waren, sondern auch handfeste knurrend-hungrige Angelkameraden.  Ich hatte immer deutlich mehr Krebse vorbereitet, aber immer ist alles über die obige Zahl hinaus übrig geblieben.  Das ist wie Fondue: Erst ißt man sich hungrig und dann geht plötzlich nicht ein einziger Krebs mehr.

  Beste Grüße von der Isarfischerin


@Vermesser:

Ja, das klingt erst mal toll, Flußkrebse ohne Ende. Aber kein "Für" ohne "Wider": Es kommt fast keine Fischbrut auf, seit wir diese Krebsplage haben, wir müssen inzwischen immer mehr setzen. Das blöde ist, daß die Krebse Laich ja völlig wahllos vernichten, also auch den Laich von Arten, die normalerweise nicht als Brutfische verkauft werden. Die Nasen z.B. oder die Schneiderchen, die fast komplett verschwunden sind. Lediglich die Aiteln behaupten sich von selbst.

Und das Angeln macht auch manchmal keinen rechten Spaß mehr. Auf Grund angeln geht überhaupt nicht mehr, weil der erste Krebs schneller am Köder ist als man "Lichtgeschwindigkeit" sagen kann. Und die Krebse nehmen alles: Mais, Würmer, Pellets, Boillies, Käse, Teig - einfach alles.


----------



## jkc (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Flusskrebse einfrieren?*

Hi, mal so ne Frage, so viele Krebse auf engem, Raum, zerlegen die sich nicht gegenseitig? 
Ich hatte jedenfalls Skrupel, die von mir gefangenen zusammen in einen Eimer zu packen, zumindest vor dem Hintergedanken, sie wieder frei lassen zu wollen, falls ich nicht genug zusammen bekomme - was dann ja auch eingetreten war.
Haben bei mir alle Schonhälterung in einem eigenem Gefäß bekommen. :q

Grüße JK


----------



## Isarfischerin (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Flusskrebse einfrieren?*

Nein,  tun sie nicht. 

Wir gehen wirklich nicht zimperlich mit denen um,  weder beim Transport noch bei der Hälterung, aber wir haben noch nie einzelne Körperteile gefunden,  die darauf schließen ließen,  dass sie - eng gepackt - auf sich selbst losgegangen wären.

Grüße von der Isarfischerin


----------

